# savage model 12 204 barrel problem



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

i bought a used model 12 in january....... when i was sighting it in at 25 yards to get it on paper and i noticed that most the holes were in a tight pattern but a couple of the holes in the target were oblong, like the bullet was passing through the target on its side(tumbling).

when i got home i looked it over and everything seemed to be ok......except when i looked in the bore at the end of the barrel with a light, there seemed to be a spot that looked a lil different. like a nick or something.......is there any suggestions on how to fix it or what to look for?

thanks :sniper:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i can't imagine a bullet tumbling at 25 yards :eyeroll:


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

ya i cant either but it looked like the bullet was going through sideways and it wasnt grouped with the other holes so i dont know?..... have yet to try it at 200 yards. and it was hornady factory ammo 40 grain vmax


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Without seeing the rifle I would guess one of two things...

A. It needs to have the bore properly cleaned to remove jacket fouling. 17 & 20 calibers are notorious for fouling fast & require frequent & thorough cleaning to maintain accuracy...

B. The muzzle crown is damaged....

I would take it to a gunsmith & get it checked. If the crown is damaged he can either fix it or cut off the damaged portion & re-crown it.

If the crown is OK and it needs to be cleaned, Kroil & JB Bore Paste will clean the bore out as good as new. I can't even say how many "shot out" rifles I have bought that began turing in MOA groups after a thorough cleaning with Kroil & JB...


----------

